# A little ironwood for your enjoyment



## TRfromMT (Oct 21, 2018)

Sorry for the photo size...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 14 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## jasonb (Oct 21, 2018)

That's a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2018)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 21, 2018)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 21, 2018)

Wowser! Love the knife, and especially the handle! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 21, 2018)

El Guapo said:


> Gorgeous!


+1 on that !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 22, 2018)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 24, 2018)

So beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 27, 2018)

absolutely pulled the beauty out of that piece sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 27, 2018)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Renfrow (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice work, third generation craftsman.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 27, 2018)

Tom Renfrow said:


> Nice work, third generation craftsman.



Thanks! Trying to keep it going.


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 3, 2018)

Stonewash may be a fad but I am loving it. Both for the look and the idea of rolling the steel around the shop in a bucket full or marbles.


----------



## Strider (Nov 10, 2018)

A little ironwood, a lot of enjoyment ;))

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

